# UUU - Uranium One



## Ken (14 November 2006)

I spotted a article in the fin review UraniumOne launching exploration of Honeymoon to gain 400 tonnes of uranium a year.

anybody heard of the company.  is it listed on the australian stock exchange or the US stock exchange.  I'd imagine i have missed the boat.  but is anyone on...

Generla Atomics and UraniumOne were the mentioned companies.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2006)

*Re: UraniumONE?*

http://www.uranium1.com/?section=investors&page=6

What a surprise its gone BOOM


----------

